# Vista erkennt USB Maus nicht mehr.



## supercat1510 (5. November 2008)

Hatte neulich meinen PC aufgeschraubt und sauber gemacht, dazu natürlich alle Kabel und Netzstecker etc gezogen.
Danach alles wieder zusammengeschraubt und gesteckt und Rechner hochgefahren. Funktioniert alles - außer der Maus.

Nommal runter wieder hoch, an anderen USB Platz gesteckt - hilft nix. Vista schreibt immer: Kein kompatibler Treiber gefunden (oder so).

Nehm dann die identische Maus vom Laptop (die Vista Maus war halt nur bißchen neuer vom Kaufdatum), schließ sie am Vista an - und die Maus von Vista am Lap - funktioniert einwandfrei.

Hätt nun aber doch sehr gern meine VistaMaus wieder angeschlossen - hat jemand ne Idee wie man das bewerkstelligen könnte?

(Hab die optische Maus mit USB für 10 € von Microsoft)


----------



## aquila (10. November 2008)

hmm...
Spiel mal den Chipsatztreiber nochmal rein. Ansonsten fällt mir spontan auch nichts ein.


----------



## -schnitzel- (13. November 2008)

Hast du auch mal ausprobiert ob die Maus an einem anderen PC geht das war bei mir auch schon mal der Fall das die Maus von einem aufs andere mal kaputt ist

mfG -schnitzel-


----------



## ROMMEL91 (22. November 2008)

gehe mal im Geräte-Manager("Systemsteuerung"->"Geräte-Manager")!
Dann gehst du auf -->"Mäuse un andere Zeigegeräte"
Lösche alle Geräte dort und dann schalte dein PC aus!
Schalte dann dein PC an und dann ladet er eigentlich alle Treiber neu!
Hoffentlich konnte ich helfen(hatte mal selber das problem und bei mir hatts geklappt).


----------

